# Baseline 22nd feb



## Jayjay71 (Jan 18, 2011)

Hi Everyone
I have just had my down regulation injection today and have my baseline scan on the 22nd Feb. Is there anyone who has just been down regulated or going to have the baseline scan on or around the 22nd so we can share experience's and feelings.
Good luck to everyone
Jay


----------



## 65roses (Nov 7, 2010)

hi jayjay71

i am down regulating now and am due to have a baseline scan on Friday and can let you know how it goes if this helps. i know i am booked in for a scan and blood's, hope the injections are going ok xx


----------



## Jayjay71 (Jan 18, 2011)

Hi 65roses
Great to hear from you.  I would love you to let me know how your doing. The injection to down regulate was Gonapepetyl and it seems that I don't have to do anything until my baseline scan on the 22.  On that day it seems I have to start injecting 4 ampoules of Menopur.  I have just watched the video the hospital gave me to do the injection   I think I'll be watching if a few times more yet!!!!!!
Good luck for tomorrow and big hugs


----------



## 65roses (Nov 7, 2010)

hi jayjay71

no problem will let you know.hope all your jabs are going ok, I've not heard of them drugs that you are taking,as i am on buserelin at the moment.hope everything is going ok take care xxx


----------



## 65roses (Nov 7, 2010)

hi jayjay71

how are you?hope you are keeping ok?  i went for my baseline scan today and all went well and my womb is looking good and they are happy with it all,nothing to worry about it was an easy scan .it was just to make sure i had down reg for fet, i am not due back until 17th now for another scan and then we will find out when things will happen.take care xxx


----------



## Jayjay71 (Jan 18, 2011)

Hi 65roses
Thank you for your update and I'm glad to hear that everything is going o.k.  As down regulating I don't feel any different  so far so, I wont have anymore to tell you until the 22nd.
Big Hugs


----------



## virgo1982 (Jan 31, 2011)

W1nsome

Hello i am currently injecting Suprecur daily and have been since 27 Jan, due for my Baseline scan on 16th, and as long as everythings ok should start Menopur that day too, my ET has been pre-booked for w/c 28 Feb! I am very scared as this is my first cycle of ICSI, have found chatting on FF has been very helpful, good luck in everything.

Virgo1982 xx


----------



## Jayjay71 (Jan 18, 2011)

Hi W1nsome and Virgo1982
Thanks for joining and telling me where you are in your treatment.  I start as you know on the 22 feb on Menopur 4 vials and EC estimated on 7th March.  Please let me know how you both get on.
Good luck girls


----------



## virgo1982 (Jan 31, 2011)

JayJay71 & w1nsome  

Hello both, how you both feeling?! well have baseline scan Wed, seems to have come round really quick!! My EC should be 1st March, if all goes as planned!
W1nsome, yes we have told both our famillies, and really glad we did they are both very supportive, especially my Mum, couldn't do it without her support.. a few close friends know aswell, i have found that it really helps.

Love to u both   XX


----------



## Jayjay71 (Jan 18, 2011)

Hi Everyone
Just on period now so all good. I've had bad back ache and hot flushes while D/R and i think DP would probably say mood swings as well!!!! Have not told any of our families as I think it is easier but I have told a couple of my friends as they have gone through some sort of fertility treatment.  I just want to start with the injections now, I've started dreaming how to do it.
Good luck to you W1nsome for Thursday  
JJ x


----------



## 65roses (Nov 7, 2010)

hi girls

sorry not been on here for a while had a few bad headaches but all sorted now,went for my scan today and my womb is measuring in at 6.8 so they have upped my tablets to 4 times a day to thicken it up,i stop the injections on Sunday and start the gel and have to ring on Tuesday to find out what time i have to go on Wednesday fingers crossed they serve the thawing        

hope jayjay,virgo1982,w1nsome all is going ok with your treatment xxx


----------



## virgo1982 (Jan 31, 2011)

Hey 65Roses

Good luck with it all, will have everything crossed for you!! Let me know how u get on!

I have started stimming on day 3 now, got two scans next week, then hopefully if all's well, EC on 1st March, its getting so close now, exciting times!!

Look after yourself, Virgo1982 xx


----------



## virgo1982 (Jan 31, 2011)

W1nsome..

How are you?!! Hows things going?

Virgo1982 xx


----------



## virgo1982 (Jan 31, 2011)

W1nsome

Hey glad it went ok, apart from the emotional bit, but its completely natural, and im sure they see it all the time. 

My belly is tender too, the injections seem a little bigger than my 1st ones, got little bruises too! 

Will be with you every step of the way Friday, as i will be having exactly the same done, what time u booked in for?!! my scans 9am!!

Virgo1982 xx


----------



## 65roses (Nov 7, 2010)

hi ladies  

how are you all doing? sorry to hear that you where a little under weather the other day    wishing virgo1982 and w1some all the luck with your scans next week   .thank you for your good luck message's   hope you have a good weekend xxx


----------



## virgo1982 (Jan 31, 2011)

W1nsome..

Ha ha we so could.. speak before then anyway, but we will be doing it together!!!! 
Got to make us feel a little more at ease,xx


----------



## virgo1982 (Jan 31, 2011)

W1nsome

Hey.. yeah def!! My date is 1st March as long as the scans show my body's ready!!

Enjoy yourself tonight, xxx


----------



## 65roses (Nov 7, 2010)

evening ladies  

yes my et is on Wednesday   cant believe its happening now as we have been waiting since November for this to happen because i suffered from ohss which i was upset about  and i needed time to recover from it which i have now and am well truly back on track   will let you know how things go. i have got to ring on Tuesday to find out what time i have to be up there ,we are excited but have mixed emotions as well  

hope you are all having a lovely evening xxx


----------



## virgo1982 (Jan 31, 2011)

65Roses

Good Luck honey, will be thinking of you & let us know how you get on.

 Virgo1982 xx


----------



## Jayjay71 (Jan 18, 2011)

Hi Ladies
Sorry not been on much but, not much to tell but still having hot flushes  .  I know the next couple of days will fly by but I just want to get started and join you girls . Good luck to all you lovely ladies and will be back on when done first injection on Tuesday night. xxxxxxxx


----------



## virgo1982 (Jan 31, 2011)

JayJay

Hope your 1st injection goes well...

Virgo1982 xx


----------



## Womb For improvement (Feb 20, 2011)

Hello

Not quite baseline on 22nd but very close.  I've been injecting Menopur since Tuesday 15th of Feb and tomorrow morning I am having a scan to see if it has done anything more than give me the night sweats.

Does anyone know what a good amount of follicles should be?  This is my first IVF so I don't really know what to expect.

Thanks, and best of luck to all you ladies too.

Womb For Improvement


----------



## virgo1982 (Jan 31, 2011)

Womb for Improvement...
Hello and welcome to the thread, you will get lots of support from us!! I have been injecting Menopur since 16th, so really more a less at the same stage as you! i have my scan next Friday to measure the folicles, but they are having me in Wed just to check my body is working as it should be! im unsure about numbers and size also, but a lady told me they grow between 1-3mm a day??!! but im unsure, as this is my first go too!
Let me know how u get on,
Virgo1982 xx


----------



## Womb For improvement (Feb 20, 2011)

Hi Virgo and W1nsome

Nice to 'meet' you both and will certainly be good to have folk to compare notes with.

I'm finding the drugs Ok at the moment.  I'm getting the night sweats, but other than that feeling fine.  I think I might be a bit more short tempered than normal, but as I am usually pretty even tempered it isn't a massive deal. (The husband might disagree!). 

I am not quite sure how you 'follow' people on here (I only joined today) but I do have a blog where I am recording the whole thing if you want to check it out: www.womb4improvement.blogspot.com

Cheers

Womb For Improvement


----------



## virgo1982 (Jan 31, 2011)

Womb for Improvement

Hey, how you feeling?! How did your scan go?! Did they say anything about numbers & mesaurements?!!

Hope your ok W1nsome & 65roses,

Hugs to you all,   xx


----------



## Womb For improvement (Feb 20, 2011)

Hi Virgo

I have about 6 follicles on each ovary but the Doctor was really only interested in the largest 3 on each (on my right ovary I have 3 at 10mm and on my left I have 2 at 10mm and 1 at 11mm). I also had a blood test and they have increased my dose of menopur (I've been on 1.5 vials and am now back to my original dose of 2 vials). 

The doc said the same as you that the follicules should grow 1- 3mm a day and he wants some to be about 20mm for collection (which is tentatively scheduled for next Monday, but i have another scan on Wed and Fri to check how they are doing).

Best of Luck with your Friday scan.

Liz aka Womb For Improvement


----------



## virgo1982 (Jan 31, 2011)

Liz

Oh fab, thats brilliant then, i'm in on Wed & Fri also for scans, if my theatre date is scheduled for next Tues im guessing mine, should be about 12mm by wed??!! So glad you got on ok, keep me posted!!

Virgo1982 xx


----------



## 65roses (Nov 7, 2010)

hi w1nsome, Virgo1982,wfi and jayjay71


jayjay71-good luck with you 1st injection honey  xxx 

w1nsome- keeping everything crossed for you and hope  you had lovely bath xxx  

virgo1982- hope all your jabs are going ok and you are not having to many side effects xx  

wfi- welcome to this lovely little group    not sure what is a good amount of follices as i suffered from ohss,i sorry i cant answer that one  


good luck with all your scans


----------



## Smurfette21 (Jan 17, 2011)

Hi ladies, 

Do you mind if I join you? Been chatting to Liz over on another thread. It's hard to remember where you've posted?! 

I'm currently dr with buserelin injections and due to go for my first scan on the 1st march. Hopefully means i'll start stimms on Wednesday next week.

Liz, it sounds like you are going well. Good luck again tomorrow.

Which clinic is everyone at, I'm at the Centre for Life in Newcastle.  Have you told work or anyone about your tx? I've only told my best freind, its quite tough when people ask why your not drinking and assume youre pg, especially when they know we've been trying for years 

Anyway, hope you are all well  

Ang xx


----------



## 65roses (Nov 7, 2010)

morning ladies   

I will be taking time away as we have had a phone call from bourn and both our embryo's didn't survive thawing    .  we are both gutted,the nurse said we have got to wait for a week to ten days before we hear from them for a consultation  and to see where we go from there.thank you all for you lovely support over the last few weeks.i will be back but just need take time away, wishing all the ladies the all the luck xxxx  

inga xxx


----------



## virgo1982 (Jan 31, 2011)

Inga

Im so sorry hun, but like w1nsome says dont give up..  

Virgo1982 xxxx


----------



## virgo1982 (Jan 31, 2011)

Smurfette

Welcome to our thread, How you feeling hhun with your d/r? i'm currently on day 7 of stimming.. got a scan tomorrow to see if follies are growing  
Im at Burton in the Midlands, and they have been very good so far. how you finfing your clinic?
I have told my familly and a few close friends i find it helps to talk about it, although nobody other than us ladies on here actually know how it feels.. thats why FF's so great!

Hope your feeling ok, love Virgo1982 xx


----------



## virgo1982 (Jan 31, 2011)

JayJay

Hows your 1st injection gone honey?!!

Virgo1982 x


----------



## virgo1982 (Jan 31, 2011)

W1nsome

How you feeling hun?! Friday is drawing nearer now..    

Its so hard keeping track of everyone, scared incase i miss someone out!!

Virgo1982 xx


----------



## virgo1982 (Jan 31, 2011)

W1nsome

I dont think it matters to much as long as it is done, like you say you didn;t forget so thats what counts!!

Bit excited for tomorrow yes, really hope those follies have grown  

I bet your gyno see's it all the time, its natural.. its very emotional.. everything crossed for Fri hun, xxxx


----------



## Smurfette21 (Jan 17, 2011)

Evening Everyone,

Thanks so much for making me feel very welcome   

Virgo1982, the d/r seems to be ok though I have had a headache for the past 14 days almost every day. The first week I was having hot flushes and night sweats! I am just hoping that everything is working how its supposed to be when I go for my scan next week. Strangely the injections seems to be stinging a little more, maybe I keep hitting the same spot. Good luck for your scan tomorrow.

W1nsome,  Its hard not to tell people put I don't want to have to tell people (especially not work) if things don't work out. Its really tough trying to be positive about all of this when my hormones feel like they are all over the shop. I don't think it matter about the time either, as long as its done   Do you know when you are scheduled for EC yet?

xxx


----------



## Jayjay71 (Jan 18, 2011)

Hi Everyone
Inga - So sorry to hear your news, thank you for your support. BIG HUGS  

Virgo1982  - I have done it.....I might have had a little air in the first injection but I don't think it's going to hurt me  .  I have a self injector it's great didn't hurt at all, just a little sting after I pulled the needle out, is that normal?  Good luck with your Scan tomorrow and Friday.  

W1some - I like your summary for everyone's tx it has made it so much easier to keep up with, as they are all coming nearly everyday.  Do you know when your EC date is? Good luck with you scan on Friday.

Smurfette - Welcome to our thread. I am having tx at The Royal Shrewsbury Hospital, Shropshire.  The staff are very friendly and helpful.  I have only told a couple of close friends for support.  On the drink front I've been drinking tonic and make other people think I'm drinking G&T but, you can't let them buy you a drink. I've been driving a lot recently.

Liz - Welcome to our thread and I hope everything is going well.

Well I'm catching up with you girls


----------



## Womb For improvement (Feb 20, 2011)

Hello again

Inga, I am not sure if you are still reading, I guess not - but just in case I am so sorry to hear your news. take care.

Jayjay, So i gather you have started injecting - I have to say i am quite enjoying the injections.  Not because of the actual experience but just it feels like I am finally doing something positive.  How are you getting on?  Are you doing them yourself?

Winsome, I set an alarm on my phone to remind me to do my injections so not even a top Fishcake will make me forget! I don't know how accurate you have to be with the time but I can't imagine that an hour and a quarter can make a massive difference.

Virgo, Lets compare notes tomorrow on our scans. Best of luck.

Hey Smurfette, I told my boss but I haven't told anyone else at work.  Luckily my clinic is only a 20 min cycle away and I have a lot of meetings out so I can just sneak out of the office looking like I am going for a meeting and peddal like mad to get to the clinic (which I am sure gets my blood pumping and makes the blood draw easier). All my scans are booked for 8:45 so I can be in work for 9:30 and no one is any the wiser.  After four years at this I have told pretty much all my friends what is going on (all my close friends read my blog so that they can see what is happening without assuming every time I refuse a drink I am pregnant, it also helps them know when is a good time to get in touch and when to give me a bit of distance - it has helped for me, but then I'm not a massively private person!).

Liz


----------



## virgo1982 (Jan 31, 2011)

W1nsome

Scan went well today, got 7 eggs growing on one side and 10 on other! Not as big as they would have liked but not far off, just got to stay positive   and they have increased by Menopur, to help give them a growth spurt! Hope your ok hun,xx

Womb for Improvement

HOw did you get on today?!! Mines as above, what i wrote to W1nsome, xxxxxxx

Jay Jay

I dont think tiny air bubbles hurt at all, and yes generally it does sting, sepecially after you have been doing it for a week or so, glad you did it ok though hun, xxxx

Smurfette

My injections sting terrible now hun, i think like you say its because we are injecting same areas, so underneath we must be bruised!! Scan went well, as above.. Keep   now hun, everything will be fine, your doing fab, as we all are xxxx


----------



## Womb For improvement (Feb 20, 2011)

Hello!

So my scan update as requested.

They have grown, from 11 and 10's on Tuesday and I now have I have one follicle measuring 16mm, another at 15mm and two at 14mm, and a few below. 

So not as many as you Virgo, but as I keep reminding myself, they only need one (or two if I am feeling greedy).  What size are yours?

Hope everyone else is doing well.

Liz


----------



## virgo1982 (Jan 31, 2011)

W1nsome
Yeah i think im about on track, lets just hope they have had a bit of a growth spurt! I will be thinking about you tomorrow hun, Friday is a big day for a few us by the looks of it!  

Liz 
Your right there they only need 1, they didn't really say how big, but im thinking about 10mm i dont think she wanted to say to much or thats how it seemed, because i look to much into it, as we all do.. we must stay positive hun..  everythings crossed for next week,  

JayJay & Smurfette
Hope you are both ok    xx


----------



## Jayjay71 (Jan 18, 2011)

Hi Everyone

Virgo, W1nsome & Liz  - You sound like your all doing well.  I'll be thinking of you all on friday   Good Luck. XXXX 
I take it that you 3 will be having EC next week? How exciting 

Smurfette - How is the d/r going? Do you know when your EC date is yet?

Well this might sound mad   but I look forward to the injections after being so scared of it......I think it's because, I feel that I'm doing something.  All is going well and I feel fine.  I have a blood test tomorrow to see if they need to change my dosage of Menopur.  I have blood test and scans on the 28, 2 & 4. My EC date is around the 7th but nothing definite yet.

Good Luck


----------



## Smurfette21 (Jan 17, 2011)

Hi Everyone,

How is everyone doing?

Virgo, W1nsome, Liz, How you feeling about EC have you all got more scans tomorrow?

Jayjay, looks like you are a week in front of me. Ill find out on Tuesday if I can start the menopur.

I'm doing grand, though I think these drugs combined with stress at work are making me a little more than irritable and teary at the moment! I'm due for EC around about the 14/15th March. I've booked the week off work as holiday so hopefully all goes to plan.

Liz, I read some of your blog today, some bits made me laugh out loud! I think you've captured exactly what I am thinking but never say out loud!

Ang xx


----------



## virgo1982 (Jan 31, 2011)

Smurfette
Doing ok, looking forward to tomorrow just hope they have grown enough for EC     I was a little teary too.. i used to just find myself crying, for no aparent reason (apart from the obvious).. but hey its good to cry!! 14/15th is really close too, it will soon come round  xxx

JayJay - Thank you, will let you know how i get on   i got a little like that, but i think once you have got into doing the injections, its makes you feel as if every day is a step closer! xxxx

 to all xx


----------



## Womb For improvement (Feb 20, 2011)

Hi All

Just had my scan. It is looking really positive and there has been a growth spurt since my scan on Wednesday (I have been taking Menopur and on Wednesday I injected a growth hormone as well). 

So the numbers:

The left ovary has a magnificent 13 follicles with 5 around the 20/ 21mm mark.

The right ovary is only a fraction behind with 11 follicles and 4 strong contenders.

The Doctor said that my egg collection - that had been tentatively scheduled for Monday might be bought forward to Sunday. Which is exciting.

Ang, Sorry to hear you've been feeling teary and irritable, but can totally understand I really got the rage yesterday, which is rare. Just keep tellign yourself it is the drugs (and I hope the Menopur on Tues doesn't exacerbate it). And glad you liked my blog.

Jay jay, you are just a week behind - very exciting. I agree the injections are good, because at last you are doing something positive.

Winsome, How did it go for you?

Liz


----------



## Jayjay71 (Jan 18, 2011)

Hi all

Liz - Brilliant, fantastic news I'm glad that your doing well.

Virgo & W1some - Hope you both have had a good day as well. 

Smurfette - Not to much longer to go, when you get the weekend out of the way.

Had my blood test today and they are upping the dose of Menopur to 6 ampoule's from 4.  Any of you girls on Menopur and what dosage were you on? 

Keep smiling


----------



## Womb For improvement (Feb 20, 2011)

Hi Winsome, 

They are some good numbers. My Doctor said today that there was a chance that they might decide not to put anything back in the cycles as I have pcos so there is a chance of OHSS - but he did reassure me that if that is the case the success rate with frozen is practically the same as with fresh. So it'd just be a frustrating delay for me. (And yeah, I'd be gutted but have to keep the bigger picture in mind).

I just noticed on your signature the diet you were on before your last IVF - I've cut caffeine and alcohol but that is hard core.  Well done for doing it, even though it didn't help at least now you KNOW it didn't so you can't beat yourself up about it.

Liz


----------



## 65roses (Nov 7, 2010)

hi ladies  

just popped on to say a big thank you to all you lovely ladies for your lovely kind message's that you have left over the last few days  .we all a lot better today we have got our head's around it. Tuesday we couldn't even think properly,we are just waiting for a letter  now and hopefully we will get some answer's when we go,we are not giving up yet  .i have also started my   so my hormones are all over the place now.once we have been to bourn i will let you all now how things go and where we go from there. xxxx   

wfi-i am in the same situation  as you as they diagnosed me with pcos as well and i got ohss,i got told to freeze them for my own health ,because if i progressed i could be dangerous for me as well as the unborn child.i looked like i was 6 months pregnant already   hope you are keeping ok  xx 

hope everyone else is keeping well xxx


----------



## virgo1982 (Jan 31, 2011)

65 Roses, W1nsome, womb for improvement, smurfette..

Its not so good for me im afraid, they have had to stop my cycle, the follicles, just haven't grown enough! words can't really describe how i feel..  I cant stop crying.. they are going to give me another shot on NHS though as they had to stop it, so still injecting Suprecur, and just waiting for a bleed, and as soon as that happens im strating again.. its such a set back and my heart feels as if it's been ripped out!!  
Honestly glad all you girls got on so well, at your scans and will be thinking of you all Sun/Next week.. stay positive girlys, and i hope i will be joing you again soon, its only a set back i know, but i had everything planned around having EC Tuesday  
Sorry for the sad vibes.. Much love to all..xxx
65Roses, thinking of you honey xx


----------



## Jayjay71 (Jan 18, 2011)

W1nsome - Great news about your scan and I'll be thinking of you early next week.  Ya with you girls in front of me I know what to  expect for me  

Virgo - So sorry to hear your news.  But like W1nsome the Dr will know more about you for the next time and give you much better chances. Big Hugs  

65 roses - Glad to hear from you and that you have not given up


----------



## Womb For improvement (Feb 20, 2011)

Virgo, 

I am so sorry you must be absolutely gutted.  I know it is probably too soon to think much more about what is going to happen next (although brilliant news that you still get a shot on the NHS). And yes, you should see this as a test, now to doctors know what kind of response they are going to get from you I am sure next time will happen.

Liz


----------



## virgo1982 (Jan 31, 2011)

JayJay W1nsome & womb for improvement.. thank you for all your kind words, means a lot, and i def wont give up, like you say the docs know a lot more about my system so fingers crossed 2nd time lucky!! hope your all ok.. keep in touch xxxx


----------



## Womb For improvement (Feb 20, 2011)

Hello Ladies

I'm going in for my retrieval on Monday.

*Winsome & Smurfette *- I'll give you the low down in prep for yours.

*Jay Jay* - I forgot to answer your question about Menopur. I started on 2 vials dropped down to 1.5 for a few days up to 2 again and then down to 0.5. But my docotr said there were people on 4 or 5 - it really is so individual as to how you respond.

Liz


----------



## virgo1982 (Jan 31, 2011)

Womb for Improvement

Good luck hun, will be thinking of you!! xx


----------



## Jayjay71 (Jan 18, 2011)

Hi Liz

What Brilliant news good luck to you. Looking forward to the low down.


----------



## Smurfette21 (Jan 17, 2011)

Hi Everyone,

Virgo, so sorry to hear your news honey. I can't imagine how you are feeling. I hope you can get going again soon, though I am sure you will find all of this out when you speak to your doc. Fingers crossed you are on your way again soon 

Liz, good luck for tomorrow. Hope everything goes well for you.

W1nsome, that sounds excellent, I bet you are feeling pretty excited. Hey at least tomorrow you get a day off injecting! Good luck.

Jayjay, hope you are getting on okay too and the injecting is going well. I feel like an expert with a syringe these days.

All I can think of now is the scan on Tuesday and hope things are working. My hubby summed things up so far last night, he said so far this really has been like a rollercoaster! He said I have been having erratic mood swings these past few weeks and seem like I am on another planet. I've offered him a shot of the buserelin to see how if effects him but he has declined  

xxx


----------



## virgo1982 (Jan 31, 2011)

smurfette.. thank you hun, i am hoping so too! just got to wait for a bleed now, so it get's rid of all thats grew so far, and basically start a fresh.. so will only know a def timescale once thats happened, but clinic said it won't be to long.. but as u know a day feels like forever, when your going through what we are!! Hope scan on Tues goes well       XXXX

W1nsome.. good luck for Tues hun,xxxx

Womb for improvement .. hope tomorrow goes well,   xx

Jayjay - hope your ok hun xx


----------



## Jayjay71 (Jan 18, 2011)

Hi Everyone,

Had a scan today.  I think it was o.k. but they are keeping me on 6 ampoule's so obviously my follies need a lot more encouragement still.  We'll see what Wednesday scan brings.

Virgo - Hope your o.k hun xxxxx

W1nsome - Good luck for tomorrow for your EC

Smurfette - Good luck for your scan tomorrow

Liz - I hope everything has gone well for you today  xxxxx


----------



## virgo1982 (Jan 31, 2011)

JayJay

I'm ok hun, holding my head high, well trying!! Just wish this damn bleed would hurry up!! Let me know how you get on Wed hun.. will be thinking of you xxx

Smurfette.. good luck for scan tomorrow xxx

W1nsome .. hope tomorrow goes well hun xxx

WombforImprovement.. How you got on today hun?!!xxx


----------



## Womb For improvement (Feb 20, 2011)

Hi All

Very good today thanks. 21 eggs!!! I am amazed. Now I have to hope the husbands swimmers are up to the job and don't get exhausted.

W1nsome, can't wait to hear how you get on. Sounds like you've got some excellent numbers.

Jay jay, a lot can happen in a few days, my numbers rocketed, so hope Wednesday gives you a very pleasant suprise.

Virgo, Glad you are feeling a bit better. Odd to wish a period on you, but hope it happens soon.

Smurfette - best of luck tomorrow. (I often think the husband should try a dildo-cam up where the sun don't shine before he dares to question my mood swings!)

(If any of you want the full story of my egg collection i blogged it here: http://womb4improvement.blogspot.com/2011/02/key-to-door.html)

Liz xx


----------



## Smurfette21 (Jan 17, 2011)

Hi,

Just quickly sneaking on at work! Got the go ahead to start the stimms tomorrow! All was looking good on my scan this am. Back there next Wednesday for another look to see if anythings happening.

Liz, how you doing 21 eggs is fabulous! Do you know when youre back in for ET? Wish my clinic did GA for collection, I'm not sure what being sedated will feel like. 

Winsome, hope you got on ok today.

Good luck tomorrow Jayjay, let us know how you get on.

Virgo, hope you are doing ok chick xx


----------



## 65roses (Nov 7, 2010)

hi ladies

how are you all keeping? touchwood we are doing ok still waiting for our appointment,but we rang today to say we have'nt heard from anyone and the earliest they can get us in is may  ,we cant wait this long to find out why they didn't survive.so we are waiting for them to get back to us and let us know where we go from. 

wfi- wow 21 eggs that's brill keeping everything crossed for you  xxx   love your blog  

w1nsome-hope evereything has gone ok for you today xxxx 

Smurfette21-hope your scan went ok today xx 

jayjay- fingers crossed for wednesday xx 

virgo1982-   sending you big hugs honey xxx


----------



## Jayjay71 (Jan 18, 2011)

Hi 

Liz - Your blog was fab, i'm glad the nurse defrosted.  Hope your are resting up and being looked after.  

Smurfette - Good news about the go ahead.  

W1nsome - Great result 17 eggs.  Look after yourself and keep positive. My fingers are crossed for you.  

Virgo & 65 roses  -  Hope you girls are doing o.k, thinkign of you.


----------



## Womb For improvement (Feb 20, 2011)

*65Roses,* I can't believe you have to wait until May. What a pain (any way you can implement pester power to get seen quicker?)

*W1nsome,* Although I got 21 eggs three were immature and one disintegrated so in the end I only had 17 eggs too. We really are in this together.

*Smurfette,* glad the scan was Ok today, full steam ahead for next week!

*Jay Jay,* you've got a scan tomorrow right? Best of luck.

*Virgo,* thinking of you.

I got my fertilisation report today - a nice dozen. So I'm feeling pretty pleased with that. The hope is they will survive to blastocyte stage on day 5 (Saturday) and I get the transfer done then.


----------



## virgo1982 (Jan 31, 2011)

Womb for Improvement...21 that is amazing hun, you must be so pleased.. i'm really happy for you!! Good luck with ET!! XX

JayJay ... Hope your scan goes well tomorrow, let us know! will be thinking of you xx

W1nsome... Glad you got on welll hun, was thinking about you!! keep us posted,xxx

65Roses, i Cant believe that, that is silly!! Keep on at them hun,xx

Smurfette.. Hope your 1st day of stimming goes ok, hopefully should pick you up a bit!! XXXX

So glad everyones getting on so well, Mine & 65 roses turn next, love to all xx


----------



## Smurfette21 (Jan 17, 2011)

Hey Winsome,

Just trying to be positive chuck, if all 3 are fine in the morning you'll have a choice. Sending you a big hug and lots of good luck xxx


----------



## Jayjay71 (Jan 18, 2011)

Hi

Well had my scan today. Got 9 follies not sure what size all are but the biggest is around 10mm and the smallest are around 6mm.  What I can gather, is that they are a little small at this stage but, everything else seems to be o.k. bloods etc.....Had my reflexology and still feeling positive. At least I have some follies to work with so thats a good start in its self.  

W1nsome - You still have 3 to work with. Sorry for quoting this but it only takes one. BIG HUGS  

Virgo - Thank you for your support and hang on in there.  

Smurfette - How are you getting on with the stimms?

Liz - Go girl, that is fantastic


----------



## virgo1982 (Jan 31, 2011)

Wnnsome.. Oh hun, try to stay strong, i know its hard!! it does only take 1, although i know thats not what you want to hear, sending thoughts, love & hugs.. stay strong, and let me know how you get on xxxx

JayJay.. Hun stay positive, and it will all work out!! Whens your next scan?!X

Hows everyone else doing?!!XX


----------



## Womb For improvement (Feb 20, 2011)

Winsome, you must be gutted, but it isn't over really hoping for you.

Jay jay, follicles can have a growth spurt and surprise you so I reckon you are doing fine. 

Hello to everyone else.

I had a report from the clinic today all 12 are still there but with varying level's of success they are between 2 and 5 cells in size. Two are top quality one poor and the rest good or average. 

Liz


----------



## virgo1982 (Jan 31, 2011)

Liz

Thats good hun, you must be pleased, Whens ET? Tomorrow xxxx


----------



## Jayjay71 (Jan 18, 2011)

Hi Everyone

Virgo - I have my next scan tomorrow, I will let you know how I get on. 

Liz - Have you had ET today? If you have I hope it well.  

W1nsome - Hope everything went well today.


----------



## virgo1982 (Jan 31, 2011)

JayJay Will be thinking of you hun xxx

Liz.. how you doing hun?!x


----------



## Smurfette21 (Jan 17, 2011)

Hi,

Winsome how did you get on today? 

Jayjay, good luck with your scan tomorrow, hope everything is looking tip top for you 

Liz, Virgo, how you doing girls?

AFM, well these stimms are something else. I feel like hiding all of empty drug packets from the binman, there so many!! I don't feel as miserable though. Can't wait for Wednesday to see if they are working! 

I'm treating myself to a manicure now, speak to you girls later xxx


----------



## virgo1982 (Jan 31, 2011)

Smurfette.. you treat yourself, we all fully deserve it   xxxx


----------



## Womb For improvement (Feb 20, 2011)

Hello

Just nipping on covertly as my Dad is staying so need to be quick.

Smurfette, nice idea to treat yourself.

Jayjay, best of luck tomorrow. I want to see growth!

W1nsome, how's things?

Virgo, thanks for staying around, and yes, your tern next.

My ET will be either Saturday or Sunday. I'll get a call on Sat morning to let me know.

Liz


----------



## Jayjay71 (Jan 18, 2011)

Hi Everyone

Well, the scan showed that they are still slow but they have found another so I have 10 follies. The biggest ones are 15mm and 12mm the rest are in between 9mm - 5mm.  Have another scan on mon and EC could be wed or fri.

Thanks everyone for your support it really means a lot to me.  

Sending  big hugs to everyone


----------



## Smurfette21 (Jan 17, 2011)

Jayjay, sounds like they are going in the right direction though honey  Do you know what size they are looking for, for EC?    

Just a quick question to everyone, when you started menopur did you feel any niggles? I have had a few twinges a bit like period pains, not sure if that's just the drugs going to work?!

Hope everyone else is doing well, only another 3 hours to go and it's the weekend!! 

xxx


----------



## virgo1982 (Jan 31, 2011)

Smurfette ...Hey hun i don't recall any twinges however the Menopur didn't pick me up at all, and nearly everyone says they feel uplifted when they start stimulant drug, but not me, just call your clinic if your worried hun, but i'm sure its totally normal, our bodys are going through alot, its natura we will get a few pains here and there!! 

JayJay ..Really pleased they found another one, wishing them lots of growth  , hope your ok xxxx

W1nsome.. Hows things go hhun? been thinking of you xxxx

Liz.. hope your ok xx


----------



## virgo1982 (Jan 31, 2011)

W1nsome

It really is hun, and i know that feeling only to well!! Your there now though babe, so just relax, and stay positive  

Virgo xx


----------



## Womb For improvement (Feb 20, 2011)

Excellent news W1nsome, I am so glad you had your ET and I will be keeping my fingers crossed (though my legs wide open!) for your results.

I still don't know whether I'll have the transfer tomorrow (Sat) or Sunday. I await tomorrow's phone call.

Have a good weekend everyone.

xx


----------



## Smurfette21 (Jan 17, 2011)

How is everyone doing? I've been feeling really rough all weekend. As well as the pains where my ovaries are working overtime I've got a cough, sore throat and feel like someone has stolen my energy!! I'm assuming that these are all side effects of the drugs so mustn't grumble.

Liz, winsome, are you both on your 2ww now? Have you been given a test date? Wishing you lots if luck.

Hope everyone else is ok xx


----------



## Womb For improvement (Feb 20, 2011)

Hello

Smurfette, sorry to hear you are feeling rough - but it is all in a good cause.

I had my transfer yesterday and today (!) in theory I should test in 16 days.  In practice I might test a few days early.

W1nsome, what about you?

Liz


----------



## virgo1982 (Jan 31, 2011)

Smurfette.. Sorry to hear your feeling bit rough, get better soon!!! But yeah its all the lovely side effects, but i guess its nothing to go through if we get our babies at the end!!!XXXX


----------



## virgo1982 (Jan 31, 2011)

WombforImprovement

Wow, thats fab!! Take the next 2 weeks easy!!!XX


----------



## Jayjay71 (Jan 18, 2011)

Hi Everyone

Well here I'm again and another scan down, still not ready for EC until friday.  My largest follie is still only 17mm but I think that they are happy with everything else.  I have another scan on Wednesday.

W1nsome & Liz - I'm glad to hear that everything has gone well for you both and I have everything crossed for you.   

Smurfette - I think a bit of ache is normal as your ovaries are getting fuller. So it's a good thing  

Virgo - How you doing hun.


----------



## virgo1982 (Jan 31, 2011)

JayJay.. Fab hun, glad you got on ok, i think 17m is in the right sort of range isn't it?!! I will   they grow some more for you though, and you still have another few days anyway don't you!! keep positive  

W1nsome.. How you feeling todsy hun?!

Hope everyone else is well,xx

I'm goin in wednesday for a scan to see if i am ready to start stimming again, yay   finally feel like i'm getting back on track, have everything crossed that i respond better this time


----------



## Womb For improvement (Feb 20, 2011)

Hi All

Virgo best of luck with your scan. Hope you are up and at it again soon.

Jay jay, wishing you all the best for Friday. Hope you get a good crop.

Smurfette, hope things are settling.

Winsome, I can't believe your test date is the 15th and I am supposed to wait until 22nd! 

I think I might go a bit crazy over the next couple of weeks so am going to step away from FF until I test.  But I'll come back and let you know how I got one, and to check up on you lot.

Take care

Liz


----------



## Jayjay71 (Jan 18, 2011)

Hi All

Virgo - Good luck for tomorrow I'll have everything crossed for you.  

W1nsome - Sorry to worry you. Had mixed feelings and tried to not think about it for the weekend.  Back on track now and looking forward to friday.  

Surmfette - How you doing? Have you had any scans yet?

Liz  - No worries just look after yourself and let me know how you get on.


----------



## Smurfette21 (Jan 17, 2011)

Jayjay,

Just a quick one as I'm sneaking on at work 

Got my scan tomorrow morning to see if the stimms are working, fingers crossed. I still feel rubbish, but keep telling myself it's not for much longer and will be worth it!

Love to everyone else xxx


----------



## virgo1982 (Jan 31, 2011)

Liz.. rememebr to let us know though hun, thinking of you!!x

Smurfette, everything crossed for you hun, let us know,xx

W1nsome .. glad your ok hun, 

Keep me posted everyone, love to all xx


----------



## Smurfette21 (Jan 17, 2011)

How did everyone get on today?

I'm none the wiser, except my lining is thickening and I have 'a few' follies, some 10mm and some 14mm. Got to wait for a call tomorrow afternoon and just keep taking the drugs!! My clinic were running late this morning and didn't even ask me how I was. 

xxx


----------



## virgo1982 (Jan 31, 2011)

Smurfette.. So did they say you were on track?! Whens your EC sheduled for?!! XX

All.. Got on ok, my womb lining is nice and thin, and my ovaries quiet so starting stimming again next Wed, then got a interim scan 6 day's later and then EC scheduled for 29th, they are just quite worried about OHSS as i am being put on a fairly high dose, but after me not responding well last time, they need too!! fingers crossed it all works this time,     xxxx


----------



## Smurfette21 (Jan 17, 2011)

Fingers crossed for you Virgo, that all sounds great. You'll have to make sure you drink loads of water. Bet you are super pleased   

My original plan was for the 15th, guess I'll find out tomorrow?! They were non plus today and wouldn't say anything other than they have a meeting every thurs am where they discuss everyones file to see what's happening next. I've booked next week off so hoping it all goes to plan.

xxx


----------



## virgo1982 (Jan 31, 2011)

Smurfette.. Well stay   hun, and i have everything crossed that things go to plan for you!! keep me updated xx


----------



## Jayjay71 (Jan 18, 2011)

Smurfette - You sound like your well on track.  The follies grow around 2mm a day and where I am they like them to be around 18mm. Including today you still have 5 days and that means they have a chance to grow another 10mm yet. Go girl your doing well.  I've had to stim for longer as mine were a bit slow at starting but I got there now 4 days late and in for collection tomorrow.

Virgo - What fantastic news, I'm so pleased for you.   It will happen for you this time as they know more how your body works.  

Wish me luck for tomorrow going in for collection


----------



## virgo1982 (Jan 31, 2011)

JayJay.. How you get on hun?! Been thinking about you xx

Smurfette.. Did you hear from clinic?XX


----------



## Smurfette21 (Jan 17, 2011)

Hi,

They rang this afternoon, have to go in sat morning for another scan and EC booked for Tuesday!!

It's all a bit scary now!!

How you doing Virgo?

Jayjay, how did it go chuck?

Winsome, how you finding the 2ww?

Lots of love and luck to you all xxxx


----------



## virgo1982 (Jan 31, 2011)

Smurfette.. Wow hun thats brilliant so pleased for you!!! XX


----------



## Jayjay71 (Jan 18, 2011)

Hi All
Sorry I did not write yesterday but when I woke up after sedation I was sick and feeling very nauseous so did not leave hospital until 3.30 I was in at 10.  I'm feeling o.k. but just a bit sore, which you can expect.  They retrieved 12 follies which is brilliant. I have just had my phone call this morning and 7 have fertilised.  So looking forward to tomorrows phone call to see how they have grown.

smurfette - Hope your scan went well today. Good luck with your EC on Tuesday.  

W1nsome - How is your 2ww going.  I'll hopefull be joining you on Monday.  When is your test date? 

Virgo - Hope your looking after yourself and big hugs from me.


----------



## Smurfette21 (Jan 17, 2011)

Winsome, its not over till it's over honey. Fingers crossed for you and sending you positive vibes.

Jayjay, are you all set for tomorrow, Good luck!

Virgo, not long till you get started again 

I've got to take my trigger shot at 7.30, then a drug free day tomorrow!! 


xxx


----------



## virgo1982 (Jan 31, 2011)

Smurfette... i know hun, cant wait to get going again!! Oh a drug free day, how lovely!! xxxx

W1nsome.. chin up honey xxxx

Jayjay.. How you feeling hun?!! xx


----------



## Jayjay71 (Jan 18, 2011)

Hi Everyone,
Just I quick up date.  Had a call from the scientist this morning I have lost 2 over night so have 5 left but good grades 4 at grade 1 (1 being the best) and 1 at -1, ranging between 2 and 4 cells.  
I have started taking the cyclogest pessary just before EC and feeling very bloated and uncomfortable has anyone else felt like this.
Let you know how I get on tomorrow.

W1nsome - Don't give up hope yet  

Smurfette - Good luck with your trigger.


----------



## virgo1982 (Jan 31, 2011)

Smurfette.. Enjoy your drug free day!!
xx
JayJay Hope you get on ok today xxxxx


----------



## Smurfette21 (Jan 17, 2011)

I'm really sorry to hear your news Winsome, can't imagine how you are feeling. Big hugs to you and your DH xxxx


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Winsome big   to you hun xxx


----------



## Jayjay71 (Jan 18, 2011)

W1nsome - I'm so sorry hun.  I can't believe how your feeling.  Big hugsxxxxxxx  

Everything went well today so just have to wait............

Love to all xxxxxx


----------



## virgo1982 (Jan 31, 2011)

W1nsome.. Oh no hun, sending you loves         xxxx


----------



## Smurfette21 (Jan 17, 2011)

Hi everyone, just got back from EC and got 16 eggs from 16 follies. They couldn't get the last one as it hurt too much. It wasn't as bad as I was expecting and I feel fine, other than a crampy belly. Just need them to get jiggy tonight with DHs sperm, fingers crossed!!

How's everyone doing xxx


----------



## virgo1982 (Jan 31, 2011)

Smurfette.. Thats brilliant hun, you must be pleased, how did they get on overnight?!!! XXXXXx


----------



## Smurfette21 (Jan 17, 2011)

Hi ladies,

12 fertilised and I go in Friday morning for ET. Don't think there's much more we can do now other than keep our fingers crossed and pray!

I'm feeling a bit bloated today though, almost like a really bad wind pain. Just probably from being poked about with!!

Jayjay, have you had your transfer yet?

xxx


----------



## virgo1982 (Jan 31, 2011)

Smurfette... Wow thats brilliant.. fantastic news...XXXXXXXX Keep me posted, xx


----------



## Smurfette21 (Jan 17, 2011)

Have you started your stimms today Virgo? How many days you taking them for? 

Not long for you now  xx


----------



## virgo1982 (Jan 31, 2011)

Smurfette.. Yeah started today,  On them for 10 days, got scans Mon & Fri Everythings crossed 2nd time lucky!!!   xx


----------



## Jayjay71 (Jan 18, 2011)

Hi Guys

Sorry have not logged on for a couple of days.  I had my ET on Monday and this 2ww is killing me and I still have ages to go.....

Virgo - Brilliant news that you have started stimms again. 

Smurfette - Fab news with the quantity of eggs.  Good luck to more xxxxxxxxxx

W1nsome - How you doing hun been thinking of ya.


----------



## virgo1982 (Jan 31, 2011)

Everythings Crossed for you JayJay xx


----------



## celybo (May 25, 2009)

Hi all. I'm on my first round of IVF and due to have EC at the beginning of April. I'm a bit nervous of this bit. Anyone got any good coping strategies they'd like to share?
Celybo


----------



## Smurfette21 (Jan 17, 2011)

Hey Celybo,

Welcome!! In my experience I've just been taking each stage as it comes and trying to concentrate on that. I've been trying not to let it take over everything too. Easier said than done 

I had one embryo put back in yesterday so just waiting now to see if it's worked. Just been for a haircut and a bit of shopping this morning to take my mind off things.

When are you due to start?

How is everyone else doing? xx


----------



## Smurfette21 (Jan 17, 2011)

Hi Winsome,

Do you think you're going to give things another go?

I'm ok so far, though it has only been 1 day! Just trying to be as normal as poss. I'm back to work Monday so that'll make the time fly over. I've got my appraisal too so that will be a distraction!!

xx


----------



## Smurfette21 (Jan 17, 2011)

Winsome, 

One of my freinds had a successful ivf on her 3rd attempt with a donor egg, she was 40 at the time and just had no eggs left! Her little girl is 2 now.

If that's the route you want to go down can you not push your clinic or change to a new one? All the treatment is for your benefit at the end of the day xx


----------



## virgo1982 (Jan 31, 2011)

Hey all.. Sorry not be on for a day or two, yeah i am so looking forward to tomorrow, these little one's had better be getting bit and plump as we speak, my stomach is def bigger than normal, so i am hoping its them little fatties making them that way!! 
W1nsome.. hope your ok hunni xxxxxxxxxxxxx
Bit lost with the stages that everyone is at!! Hope your are all ok though xxxxxxxxxxxxxx

elybo.. welcome to this thread hun, its an emotional journey hun, and FF has really helped me, there is another thread i started called ''1st Icsi cycle'' that may be of a massive help to you!!! XXXX


----------



## Womb For improvement (Feb 20, 2011)

Hello Ladies

I'm back after my two week enforced absence. 

Last week I started to bleed and my worse fears were confirmed my a blodd test today.  I'm not pregnant and IVF number one can be chalked up as a miserable fail.

W1nsome, it is **** isn't it? I hope you get to go forward in a way that you feel confident.

Virgo, well done for gettign back in the saddle, keep getting fatter! Really hoping for a better outcome for you.

Welcome Celybo, and good luck.

Smurfette, the wait is the hardest bit. I hope the appraisal is distracting (but good). Fingers crossed for you.

Jayjay, as above. I wish I had some coping strategies for the wait, but I don't, it will crawl... best of luck.


Liz xx


----------



## virgo1982 (Jan 31, 2011)

Liz.. I am so so so sorry hun, sending you lots of love &   I don't really know what to say but i am thinking of you lots, life is very cruel hunni, thinking of you so much xx

I am glad to be back to it, had san today and all is well at this stage, but this is early, and i got this far last time, its hard this ICSI and an emotional rolleroaster as you well know, trying to stay   though xxx

Hope everyone else is well, xxxx


----------



## Jayjay71 (Jan 18, 2011)

Hi Everyone

I know that my test date is not until 28th but, me being me and so impatient I had to do the test early. Well I think I have done 4 so far and I'm pleased to say that a part from the first one there was no line (i did test a little early) that the line got steadily more prominate so it look like I'm pregnant   but I'm only going to  believe it more when the 28th comes.

Liz - So sorry to hear your news.  I have been keeping up with you reading your blog which is fantastic. Big hugs hun  

Virgo - Great news that your scan went well.  When is your next scan?

Smurfette - Good luck with your 2ww. When is your test date?  

W1nsome - Try and keep sane  and good luck with what ever you decide xxxxxxx


----------



## virgo1982 (Jan 31, 2011)

JayJay.. Wow thats brilliant news so happy for you hunni!!! XXX My next Scan is Friday?! Keep everything crossed for me! XX

Liz.. Hope your ok sweetheart, xx

Hope everyone else is ok xx


----------



## Smurfette21 (Jan 17, 2011)

Hi Everyone,

Liz, so sorry to hear your news. Hopefully you can see your clinic soon and see what they say?   

Jayjay, thats fab hun, fingers crossed for you  My test date is the day after you, i've not been feeling to good today though, had massive cramping, like period pains 

Virgo, good luck!! How you feeling?

Winsome, how are you doing? 

xx


----------



## virgo1982 (Jan 31, 2011)

Hey Smurfette.. Hopefully thats the little one, making there bed for the next nine months, stay positive hun,   Getting on ok, well i think, got pre-theatre scan Friday so hopefully all goes to plan this time!      Feeling bery bloated, but think this is normal, with all the folicles in there!! XX


----------



## Smurfette21 (Jan 17, 2011)

Ah I hope so, it's hard to stay positive at the mo. My hubby is away all week, I need someone to keep me sane!!

I couldn't believe how bloated I was before and after EC! Sounds like good news for you though honey 

xx


----------



## Jayjay71 (Jan 18, 2011)

Thanks everyone for your support  

Smurfette - I had really bad tummy cramps for the last couple of days as well (i feel good today).  It was that bad yesterday that I phoned the clinic and got told off   for testing to soon, she said things could change by monday.  I'm still going to test everyday now until monday for my own peace of mind, even tho I was told not to.  

Virgo - Good luck for your scan xxxxxxxxx

Hope everyone else are o.k. xxxxxxxx


----------



## Smurfette21 (Jan 17, 2011)

Jayjay, I've been bad and tested last night too. Mine was a negative! My hubby is going mad with me, says the clinic tell you to go in for a blood test on a specific day for a reason.

I feel so depressed now, it's brought it home how much i want this 

What day did you have ET?

Xx


----------



## Jayjay71 (Jan 18, 2011)

Smurfette

Don't worry, everyone is different. If your embie planted its self  late your hcg levels wont be high enough to be detected by a hpt.  Four days can make a lot of difference so don't give up xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Smurfette21 (Jan 17, 2011)

Thanks Jayjay,

I was just looking at your stats there, I didn't have my ET until the 18th, so its not even been a week. We have to wait 11 days after until the OTD. Every clinic is so so different.

xxx


----------



## Jayjay71 (Jan 18, 2011)

Smurfette

That makes sense. Now relax.   xxxxx


----------



## virgo1982 (Jan 31, 2011)

Smurfette. Hun it would be way to early to get a correct result, but i know it must be so tempting, i'd be the same!! lol.. Excited about scan tomorrow, i think they should have grown, my tummy is huge!!xx
JayJay.. hope your ok hun, thanks for the good luk wishes, will let you know xx
Speak tomorrow, or type should i say!! XX   XX


----------



## Smurfette21 (Jan 17, 2011)

Ah thanks so much for the support girls, reading your posts nearly made my cry. I don't know what the heck is up with me?!

Jayjay, I've kept myself busy tonight and not going to be tempted again by any tests!!

Good luck tomorrow Virgo, fingers crossed for you.


xxx


----------



## virgo1982 (Jan 31, 2011)

Hello all.. Got on well today gos 23 follicles, biggest at 20mm and others at 17 & 15, but they are happy as still got another 3 days stimming, booked in for EC on Tuesday, but i do have mild OHSS.. so really hoping it doesn;y get any worse as i will have to have them froze.. keep everything crossed ladies, hope your all well, Sarah xxxx


----------



## Smurfette21 (Jan 17, 2011)

Great news Virgo, I bet you are over the moon!!

Like Winsome says, plenty water is meant to keep everything flushed out 

xx


----------



## Smurfette21 (Jan 17, 2011)

Oh my god girls I feel sick! Just did another test this am, a clearblue digital one and it says 1-2 weeks pregnant!!!!

Sorry for the TMI here, but I've also just been to the loo and have a very small amount of bright red blood and still all of the cramps!

Is it possible to get a false positive?? Aaahhhh!!!

xxx


----------



## virgo1982 (Jan 31, 2011)

Thank you W1nsome and Smurfette. I am reallt trying however i feel exhausted?!!  and my stomah feels so gull, did you get this?!!xx
Smurfette.. wow congratulations hun, i have the biggest smile for you, its brilliant news!!! woohoooo!!!  xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Smurfette21 (Jan 17, 2011)

Hi virgo, towards the end just before my EC my stomach felt huge like a windy pain, it was the same until a few days after the ET. I remember some days it was hurting when I walked! It all went back down though 

I'm not going to believe anything until I've had my blood test on Tuesday! Keeping everything crossed!! I only did another test as I was convinced it'd be a bfn!

xxx


----------



## virgo1982 (Jan 31, 2011)

Smurfette.. It really is, had such a sad morning just feel crap, and real sad! Yeah it is like a windy pain! & when i sit it feels so Compact,  
Hun it's BFP believe it your PREGGERS!!! XX


----------



## Smurfette21 (Jan 17, 2011)

Virgo, How are you feeling today honey? Hope you are having a happier time. I think this whole process is just so emotional!

I did another test this morning and it still said the same! I just don't want to believe it until the clinic confirm it. My hubby is going nuts with me, he said we should just wait. I know he just doesn't want to get his hopes up too soo either!

How is everyone else doing?

xxx


----------



## virgo1982 (Jan 31, 2011)

Hello smurfette.. Feeling slightly better this morning although still worn out, could sleep for England, thank you for all your support!!
Ahh bless your Hubby, i know me and my partner would be the same, but it's a BFP babes, so so happy for you.xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Smurfette21 (Jan 17, 2011)

Have you got some time off work after your EC? You do need to have some time just to chill out and relax from it all.

Do you have your trigger shot tonight? It's all go after that is done 

Thank you for your support too, its really great having people to talk to who are going through the same thing. I'm amazed at just how many people are going through treatment!

xx


----------



## virgo1982 (Jan 31, 2011)

Smurfette..
I know it is amazing, because when you start you feel so alone don't you!! Don't know what i would have done without FF, and all your support! Yes i have trigger tonight at 11pm. Feeling so poorly though, feel absolutely exhausted, i am hoping this isn't because of OHSS, and just that i'm generally worn out!!
Still over the moon for you hunni.xx


----------



## Jayjay71 (Jan 18, 2011)

Hi Girls

I've been missing loads over the weekend but have been away which has helped count the days down until tomorrow.  I've have still been doing test and the positive has just been coming up quicker and darker.  So I'll be phoning the hospital tomorrow morning with my news. I don't think I can believe it yet!!! I don't know where we go from here but I'll tell you tomorrow.    

Smurfette - Congratulations  fantastic news well done.  My other half is the same as yours about the testing but sometimes you have to do it for your own sanity. xxxxxxxxxxxx

Virgo - Well done with the embies what a fab number and size.  Just hang in there and look after yourself sweet heart everything crossed for you.  

Winsome - Hope your o.k xxxxx


----------



## virgo1982 (Jan 31, 2011)

JayJay.. Thank you!! & Congrats again hun, so pleased for you xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Smurfette21 (Jan 17, 2011)

Good luck for tomorrow virgo xxx

Jayjay, did you get your official results today  

xxx


----------



## virgo1982 (Jan 31, 2011)

Thank you will let you know xx


----------



## Jayjay71 (Jan 18, 2011)

Hi Girls

Yes it is positive  .  They don't want me to do a blood test just turn up for the scan on the 28th April.

Virgo - Hope everything went well today. xxxx

Smurfette - I hope your looking after yourself.


----------



## virgo1982 (Jan 31, 2011)

JayJay.. so pleased for you babe!!
Today had some good and some bad  They collected 17 egg's which i know is fab, hoever they have all got to be froze due to my OHSS, i am annoyed, as its another majoe set-back, and got to have two periods before, FET, i know they are doing it  in the best interests of my health, but i am so  
Hope everyone else is ok xx

P.s Did anyone else feel real sick after EC? xx


----------



## Jayjay71 (Jan 18, 2011)

Hi Virgo 

How you doing?  Hope your feeling better.  Just think in 2 months that you'll have loads of lovely eggs to choose from and then you'll have a big fat positive  .  

Hope everyone else is well. xxxxxx


----------



## virgo1982 (Jan 31, 2011)

Hello everyone.. Sorry i have been quiet, i have been in hospital got moderate / severe OHSS.. and oh my god, i wouldn't wish it on anyone!!!! still feeling really poorly, so will be back on when feeling bit more with it..
Love to all xxx


----------



## Jayjay71 (Jan 18, 2011)

Virgo

My heart goes out to you sweet heart.  Look after yourself big hugs. xxxxx


----------



## virgo1982 (Jan 31, 2011)

Thank you Jay Jay, hope your enjoying pregnany hunni, it will be me come May, (Everything Crossed) had enough set-backs!!
Lots of love xx


----------



## Smurfette21 (Jan 17, 2011)

Hi ladies,

Sorry I've not been on for a while, been trying to keep myself distracted. I've been bleeding on and off since my bfp so have been worried sick!! Had my levels checked a few times and they're rising but I'm still worried 

Virgo so sorry to hear your news, how you bearing up chuck?

Jayjay how's you?

xx


----------



## lconn (Sep 4, 2009)

SMURFETTE-Ive read a few stories like you and they are all fine.I read believe it or not that it can be implantation bleed.Another girl was told this cos she was bleeding but still had bfp and now shes about 3 mths pregnant.Dont stress about it cos everything will be fine.


----------

